# Call from DR after Anatomy Scan



## MissBoss

I went for my anatomy scan today at 19 weeks. The tech said he was unable to get a side profile of the baby and i need to come back Monday. I just got a call from my OB telling me to come in tomorrow morning to discuss ultrasound results. I'm so scared, What could she be calling about. I know there is many things they check. I'm so nervous. Has anyone got a call back and how did it go? Please send me your prayers i really need it Thank You


----------



## Bekah78

Best of luck. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## pinkpassion

Hope all is well. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## MissBoss

UPDATE

So first a little info on my anatomy scan that I had yesterday, The ultrasound technician who i personally think is inexperienced because he always has to check with the radiologist and i catch him looking on his back wall where he has papers on the wall showing amniotic fluid measurements etc . When my cervix measured short at 16 weeks he had me wait in the front until he discussed the results with the radiologist then he sent me to L&D where i got a stitch. Well yesterday he was doing his measurements and it was taking a while , he finally asked me to go pee and come back. He said he was hoping the baby would change positions. Later did i find out that the baby was head down facing my spine and he couldn't get a profile pic to do his measurements. So after more measurements and baby not moving he asked me to wait in the front while he talks to the radiologist. The longest 5 minutes ever, he came out and said i'll have to come back since he couldn't get the measurements of the face he needed. I thought ok cool everything else must've been fine. A few hours later I get a call from my OB saying she wants to see me in the morning. 

I seen my OB today and she said that the radiologist sent her a preliminary report saying that the tech who did the ultrasound thinks he may see something like a bleed or something around the brain. He wasn't sure what or if he seen anything but she wants me to go to a high risk clinic at a top notch hospital (Sunnybrook Hospital) to have the anatomy scan redone and brain checked on a better machine with a more experienced high risk doctor. My OB said the brain looked normal and the ventricles looked normal and were not dilated which i guess is good, they just want to know if what the tech saw was something or hopefully nothing. I'm praying that the tech was wrong and everything will turn out fine. Has anyone had this happen or know anyone who went through something similar. If there is something like a bleed or cyst will baby be ok? I'm so nervous and anxious. I go for my ultrasound June 9 to check. Please keep me and princess in your prayers.


----------



## Bekah78

Try not to worry until you've had the high risk team scan you. I know easier said than done. My sister was told at her 20 week scan that their boy was going to be severely disabled and would require 24hr care from birth. They requested a second opinion. Two weeks later they had another scan done, at a different hospital and found out there was nothing wrong with the baby.

A friend was told their son would be disabled because the spine had a bubble at the bottom. He too was absolutely fine. 

They do get it wrong, and as you've said they didn't seem very experienced. 

Have everything crossed that all is ok with your princess. Hugs.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: I don't have experience with this specific thing but I want to second the try not worry till you've had the next scan done. 

I went for my anatomy scan at 21 weeks. They told me my baby only had one kidney which wasn't formed properly. I had to wait two weeks for my high risk scan where they found both kidneys x


----------



## MissBoss

Thank You ladies for your replies, I'm relieved they could be wrong. I'm praying hard that this is a mistake and everything will be perfect. Thursday can't come fast enough.


----------



## Isme

No experience, but wishing you the best of luck for your next scan. :hugs:


----------



## MissBoss

Thank you i need all the prayers i can get. This is sooooo stressful


----------



## Hope16

following along, any good news I hope??


----------



## Bekah78

How did it go? Hope all ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Thinking of you..Hope you got great news..XO <3 <3 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissBoss

UPDATE

Good news regarding the bleed they thought they saw in the baby's brain during anatomy scan. MFM saw no such thing however he did notice during the scan that my cervix had major funnelling and dilated 1 cm with cerclage so i was admitted right after my appointment for a repeat cerclage which i got yesterday at 5:30 pm at 20 weeks 1 day exactly 1 month after the first cerclage was put in at 16 weeks 1 day. During the procedure my MFM noticed the first cerclage hanging so he removed it and luckily was able to put the 2nd cerclage higher up to stop the funnelling. Since the 2nd cerclage my cerviix today after ultrasound was measuring 0.9cm above stitch and 2.4cm below stitch so hopefully with bed rest this one can hold until at least 32 weeks hopefully longer. 

My MFM also noticed during the ultrasound that the baby's nuchal fold was 6.4mm and now wants me to do amnio or NIPT (Panarama) blood work. Like thats all i need now, more stress FML. So now i am going to do the NIPT on Monday and gotta wait 1-2 agonizing weeks for the results. I've already decided not to do amnio. Honestly i think all these appointments are just stressing me out more then letting me enjoy my pregnancy. All other organs were normal and no other soft markers so praying that this NIPT comes back low risk so i can enjoy whatever i have left of this pregnancy. I feel all i've been doing is worrying.


----------



## Bekah78

That is great news about the bleed worry and them sorting the cerclage issue out. 

Fingers crossed the blood works come back ok and you can then get on with enjoying your pregnancy.


----------



## sethsmummy

fantastic news about the bleed hun! I am sorry the first cerclage never worked though.. fingers crossed this second one will work its magic. 

im sorry they are putting you through more worry hun :hugs:


----------



## MissBoss

Thanks ladies. This is such a stressful time when it should be joyous. I've just been through so much that i feel enough is enough already. There is only so much i can take you know. I feel in my heart my baby is healthy and the only problem i have is getting her to term. I don't need all this other unnecessary stress because at the end of the say i will love her regardless.<3


----------



## sethsmummy

<3 <3 you always have the right to decline any further testing hun <3 xx


----------



## Bekah78

With the testing for Downs, I too was of the opinion I would love our baby regardless, I just wanted to test so that if it was the case we were prepared but like the pp said you don't have to have the tests if you don't want to. We were offered the choice.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

How is your cervix holding up momma?


----------



## Irish Baby

Any update? Hope all is ok xx


----------



## sethsmummy

i hope your ok hun xx


----------



## MissBoss

PinkPokaDots said:


> How is your cervix holding up momma?

Its doing well so far, I went for a ultrasound yesterday and its still holding at 3cm long


----------



## MissBoss

Irish Baby said:


> Any update? Hope all is ok xx

Yes i'm fine thanks.. Got the NIPT panorama test results back all was low risk :happy dance: Thank God. Now I just have to keep this cerclage in place for as long as possible.


----------



## Bekah78

Great news. Hope the rest of your pregnancy if stress free.


----------



## MissBoss

Bekah78 said:


> Great news. Hope the rest of your pregnancy if stress free.


Thanks hun I hope so too <3


----------



## britt0285

Im so glad all is well. My first pregnancy was high risk due to pre-e and i also got news my NT is a little thick today on this pregnancy. It is so stressful. I find myself jealous of everyone who is able to breeze through and enjoy their pregnancy.


----------



## sethsmummy

That's fantastic news Hun!! 

Britt I'm sorry to see your also having a stressful pregnancy x


----------



## babywebb

Good news?


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Miss boss I'm just reading your signature :( 
I'm sorry to hear about your loss &#55357;&#56476; Fly high sweet angel


----------



## Isme

NinjaKitty5 said:


> Miss boss I'm just reading your signature :(
> I'm sorry to hear about your loss &#65533;&#65533; Fly high sweet angel

Oh no. I'm so sorry for your loss, Miss Boss. :(


----------



## Moom7900

So sorry for your loss :cry: xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I know exactly how you feel..I am so deeply sorry.. If you need to talk I am here..XO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sethsmummy

oh hun im so so sorry for your loss :hugs: sending gentle hugs <3 <3


----------

